# Bad in Bed Health Indicators



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

The male bad-in-bed list - Men - MSN Healthy Living


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Good God Deejo...did you see the moobs on pic #8?!! LMAO

Thanks. I'm glad I'm not eating til like 8 tonight!

I am happy to report a non curved long arm with a strong 2d-4d spread. Working on the little bit of a waist, though by getting back into running again. Used to do 5 miles every other day, but a motorcycle accident "made" me stop. I just never got back out of sheer laziness. 

The moobs, though.....dammit, I can't get that outta my head now!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

coffee4me said:


> I took notes:
> 
> When looking at a man I should check out:
> His waistline, no hanging gut
> ...


Translation = "Get comfortable with being single, or get a dog."


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

SomedayDig said:


> Good God Deejo...did you see the moobs on pic #8?!! LMAO
> 
> Thanks. I'm glad I'm not eating til like 8 tonight!
> 
> ...


Moobs are a problem we really need to get our hands around ...


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

LMFAO...and here I sit trying to eat a mixed sub with extra Italian dressing....

that pic is so f'd up, man!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Moobs are a problem we really need to get our hands around ...


Absolutely sexist. I demand a female version!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I avoid all that, did not even need a list.
As a result, I've been asexual for a while. :-o
lol


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

How to kill moobs:

Put the 2L bottle of soda down and review the following:
5 Ways to Do a Push Up - wikiHow

Most guys I know shoot their elbows out to the side. Don't do that.

Dated a woman who was for all intents and purposes a female body-builder. Short, dark, Italian ... and jacked.

We did a push-up competition twice. At 47 I did 49, and then 50 respectively. She mercifully did only one more than me both times.

Do not go gently into that good night, or into moobery ...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

coffee4me said:


> No Dog. Totally comfortable being single- that's part of my game.


OH I _know_ you've got game ...


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, by that list i should be a disaster in bed!

A little overweight, short arms and a history of depression. 

Pfft, exceptions to every rule i guess.

Most important thing in this thread.. Moobs are scary scary things to be avoided at all costs!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Moobs are a problem we really need to get our hands around ...


I think most women would run if they saw men looking like this :rofl: I never knew this even existed....see, I learn new things every day. Thanks Deejo


----------

